
Where to witness a full solar eclipse in 2017 - titusblair
http://www.visittheusa.com/experience/witness-solar-eclipse
======
darkseas
Gotta say that the total solar eclipse i witnessed in Hungary round 2000 or
so, was one of the most memorable moments of my travels. The sensation of the
terminator rushing at you was breathtaking. The unearthly silence as all the
wildlife goes silent. Very worthwhile.

